# Winfield bed plans



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

The WInfield collection has a set of plans for a mission style bed and I'm wondering of anyone has ever made one of these?
I have an anniversary coming up in a couple of months and I'm thinking of making this a her present.
I should add that I have never made a piece of furniture before.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Lag bolts, duck tape and Bondo needs to be sitting on your shelf ready to use at a moments notice. 

Good luck with your project. Post some pics. I like to read the pics. :yes4:


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Go for it Ken, you got the plans just take your time and follow them should be just fine. Good luck


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Ken,
Post some pictures of your progress.
Herb


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> Ken,
> Post some pictures of your progress.
> Herb


You're assuming I'll be proud of this thing. LOL


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

kklowell said:


> You're assuming I'll be proud of this thing. LOL


That doesn't matter, the person who builds it is his worst critic.


Herb


----------



## kklowell (Dec 26, 2014)

Herb Stoops said:


> That doesn't matter, the person who builds it is his worst critic.
> 
> 
> Herb


No, my wife has that position locked up.:lol:


----------

